# One Hit Wonders



## Jakey (8/10/15)

Hi Guys.

Im looking at trying the one hit wonder range, budget can allow for two of the three flavours atm.
i know that taste is a very subjective thing. but which two whould you choose and why.

RocketMan (blueberry yoghurt)
milkman ( strawberry)
muffin man (apple cinnamon)

Thanks


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/10/15)

Get.
All.
Three.
Now.

Because.
It's.
Tasty.


----------



## skola (8/10/15)

@Jakey you can chat to @Cave Johnson about RocketMan. He might have around 45mls if you're interested.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (8/10/15)

@Jakey I do indeed have some rocket man if you're interested.

As mentioned above, about 45mls remaining.
Was going to put it up for sale/trade later today.


----------



## JuanH (8/10/15)

Jakey said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Im looking at trying the one hit wonder range, budget can allow for two of the three flavours atm.
> i know that taste is a very subjective thing. but which two whould you choose and why.
> ...


Where were you planning on getting it from?

Been looking for Milk Man locally for a while


----------



## Vape_r (8/10/15)

Guys out of the three flavours, which one would you recommend?


----------



## Jakey (8/10/15)

JuanH said:


> Where were you planning on getting it from?
> 
> Been looking for Milk Man locally for a while


From @KieranD, vape cartel. He has a delivery coming in early / mid next week


----------



## Silver (8/10/15)

Hi @Jakey - I haven't vaped them but i would definitely go for the strawberry one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/10/15)

Tasted milk man and muffin man and they are both very good. Not blow your socks off holy hell complex good but simple well balanced great juice that is hard to get tired of. 
Muffin man propably comes out tops for me. The hint of cinnimon does it for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/15)

Milkman Strawberry for me...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314 (8/10/15)

I haven't tried Rocketman yet. But I've been vaping Milkman and Muffinman daily since I tried them - at least 6 weeks ago. Initially I preferred Muffinman. Now, I have them tied. They aren't multi-layered juices - but they're delicious all the same. I'd say Milkman has a more subtle flavour, initially seemed muted but it does tend to get sweeter the longer you vape it and it steeps well too. Muffinman is more of a concentrated flavour - cinnamon is subtle though, but definitely there. Exhale is like an apple infused warm bran muffin with a sprinkle of bakery-type cinnamon. inhale is mainly granny smith apple flavour, with just a hint of muffin/cinammon.

I'm going to restock and grab a Rocketman as soon as Kieran has them in stock. Blueberry yoghurt isn't a profile I'd ever select - but the other two are so good that I'm willing to try it. Would gladly go halvies with someone in CT on this flavour if anyone interested.

But great range and I don't think I've ever seen or read a bad review. Hard not to like.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

